# Muscle Factory UGL



## windycityamateur (Mar 4, 2014)

Heard some mixed reviews on another forum about Muscle Factory UGL. One guy I have spoke with frequently ordered, pinned, and got some under dosed gear. He tried another test product and saw great results. He was slightly confused and contacted a rep, they said they had a bad batch and would send him more product soon. Waiting on updates... It was from a .com site, so what can you really expect.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 4, 2014)

I do not do ugl sites anymore. Im too paranoid for that shit


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 4, 2014)

I can definitely agree, but when you lose a source, you gotta start somewhere right? There's plenty of good ones to be found though, they just are never around for very long.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Trust me i understand. A .com site wiuld be a last ditch resort for me. Thats why i usually have 2 or 3 private places im looking at months out before i order. It definitely takes time


----------



## losieloos (Mar 4, 2014)

What does UGL mean?


----------



## Tiny Calves (Mar 4, 2014)

losieloos said:


> What does UGL mean?



Under.  Ground.  Lab.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 4, 2014)

losieloos said:


> What does UGL mean?



Ultra Girlish Legs (ever seen DocD squat?)


----------



## stonetag (Mar 4, 2014)

losieloos said:


> What does UGL mean?


 Sorry nothing comes to mind.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 4, 2014)

Tiny Calves said:


> Under.  Ground.  Lab.



Under ground lab? What's wrong with your upstairs bathroom?


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 4, 2014)

Finding private sources is never easy. Especially when everyone at your gym uses the same one, then he leaves.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 4, 2014)

windycityamateur said:


> Finding private sources is never easy. Especially when everyone at your gym uses the same one, then he leaves.



Are we talking about prostitution?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 4, 2014)

windycityamateur said:


> Finding private sources is never easy. Especially when everyone at your gym uses the same one, then he leaves.



We have the internet my friend  make friends, if you trust them enough, go for it. Either that or go to a .com site lol


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 5, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Are we talking about prostitution?



Shit i hope not. Prostitution is illegal.....


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 5, 2014)

Metalhead1 said:


> We have the internet my friend  make friends, if you trust them enough, go for it. Either that or go to a .com site lol



That's why I'm here sir, to make friends. I'll earn it in time, no rush on my end.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 5, 2014)

losieloos said:


> What does UGL mean?



Ultra Gyno Likely.

It's what happens when you don't use an AI.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 5, 2014)

Ultra Gay Lifters?  That would exclude everyone on this board.


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 5, 2014)

Ugl=U Get Le-****ed... 77.93% of the time anyway, it seems.


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 5, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Ultra Girlish Legs (ever seen DocD squat?)



Who does squats? Monday: Chest. Tuesday:Biceps, Wednesday:Chest and Biceps. Thursday: Flex your chest and biceps in the mirror.. Friday: Pizza and ice cream


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 5, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Who does squats? Monday: Chest. Tuesday:Biceps, Wednesday:Chest and Biceps. Thursday: Flex your chest and biceps in the mirror.. Friday: Pizza and ice cream



Not me, I don't even go to the gym.


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 5, 2014)

I can hook you up with my new article I wrote.. A thousand reasons to skip leg day, and how to use crossfit weights so it looks like your repping 20 plates on bench


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 5, 2014)

I just use 35's so it looks like I'm killing 2 plates


----------



## 502 (Mar 5, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> I can hook you up with my new article I wrote.. A thousand reasons to skip leg day, and how to use crossfit weights so it looks like your repping 20 plates on bench



a guy at my gym who is built upper body said he don't train legs because it makes his dick look bigger to have skinny legs. Sounds legit.... Right?


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 5, 2014)

I was told that if I didn't squat I'd be a pussy. 

Just saying.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 5, 2014)

I haven't squatted in years..

Had an injury and never got back on track


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 5, 2014)

502 said:


> a guy at my gym who is built upper body said he don't train legs because it makes his dick look bigger to have skinny legs. Sounds legit.... Right?



That would be the last conversation I had with that salad tosser.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 5, 2014)

I was on an island for a few weeks....the women there had ridiculous amount of leg muscles..
Seems its squats and legs every ****ing day there.  And I say it cuz every day it was squats and legs for the same women I saw.

.....I had to go there with out contacts so I could only see 5ft infront of me so I could work out.


----------



## halfwit (Mar 5, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Who does squats? Monday: Chest. Tuesday:Biceps, Wednesday:Chest and Biceps. Thursday: Flex your chest and biceps in the mirror.. Friday: Pizza and ice cream



It's so crazy, it JUST MIGHT WORK!

Thinking of Dre squatting does get me all goose-pimply though.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 5, 2014)

who isn't down for hookers and beer I always am !!!


----------



## snake (Mar 5, 2014)

502 said:


> a guy at my gym who is built upper body said he don't train legs because it makes his dick look bigger to have skinny legs. Sounds legit.... Right?



Date girls with small hands Bro!

Hay big arms, big chest, big legs.....big stinger. It's not true but the deals almost done before she finds out it's the only average sized thing on you.


----------



## JackC4 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I haven't squatted in years..
> 
> Had an injury and never got back on track




I hear ya, I squat once a month lately. Bc I limp around for a whole week after.

Need a fecking MRI


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 8, 2014)

Thinking about biting the bullet and ordering 1 10ml vial of test, I got a new source at home, but he wants xxxxxx... also not sure about his reputation yet. Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 8, 2014)

windycityamateur said:


> Thinking about biting the bullet and ordering 1 10ml vial of test, I got a new source at home, but he wants xxxxxx... also not sure about his reputation yet. Thoughts or suggestions?



Please don't mention prices in the open. Thank you.


----------



## will (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll just stick with my strango and enjoy


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2014)

windycityamateur said:


> Thinking about biting the bullet and ordering 1 10ml vial of test, I got a new source at home, but he wants xxxxxx... also not sure about his reputation yet. Thoughts or suggestions?



Forget cost, you really want to stick yourself with gear from a source whose reputation you're not sure about?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 9, 2014)

WindyCity I will go out on a limb and assume your a grown adult.  With that said u can go out and try anything you want, not sure y your on here tooting your horn about what the local guys have or what they charge.  Be happy u have a local source, try him out, and then keep your mouth shut afterwards.  This will keep your source in business.  Going on the forums talking about a local source will only draw the wrong attention, neither of which u or the local source need....Good luck


----------



## windycityamateur (Apr 16, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> WindyCity I will go out on a limb and assume your a grown adult.  With that said u can go out and try anything you want, not sure y your on here tooting your horn about what the local guys have or what they charge.  Be happy u have a local source, try him out, and then keep your mouth shut afterwards.  This will keep your source in business.  Going on the forums talking about a local source will only draw the wrong attention, neither of which u or the local source need....Good luck



Sorry, I've learned some online etiquette since this post lol. Funny going back and reading what an idiot I was
Edit: I should say, that the rules and atmosphere was different on my last forum.


----------



## EBKallday (Apr 23, 2014)

MFL is priddy popular over at Meso. They are still up and down as far as reviews go. There are blood tests posted showing the test from multiple batches are good. They had a rough start at first with a whole lot of bunk Test Prop going out. The owner and brewer had no idea he was using bunk powder and quickly fixed it and sent everyone replacements. I have delt with them on two seperate occassions. Both times I was given the best customer service I've had with any UGL.

For anyone considering pulling the trigger, I would stand by and wait a little longer. It is a brand new lab and most of them rise and fall within months.


----------



## guchie (Apr 24, 2014)

I think I'll try that also, Thanks Grumpy


----------



## shenky (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't think anyone's tried them here. I haven't been following the UG section _over there_ that much lately, but they're growing in popularity, so there's that. Start small, like you suggested and see what's up. I can't imagine them being stupid enough to underdose their test [by much], but other UGL's have pulled that shit there before.

What I will say is I've gone off that forum's member's reviews before and had good success. I'm not going to say which lab, however, because I don't endorse, lest the lab's reputation has declined.


----------



## flenser (Apr 24, 2014)

EBKallday said:


> MFL is priddy popular over at Meso. They are still up and down as far as reviews go. There are blood tests posted showing the test from multiple batches are good. They had a rough start at first with a whole lot of bunk Test Prop going out. The owner and brewer had no idea he was using bunk powder and quickly fixed it and sent everyone replacements. I have delt with them on two seperate occassions. Both times I was given the best customer service I've had with any UGL.
> 
> For anyone considering pulling the trigger, I would stand by and wait a little longer. It is a brand new lab and most of them rise and fall within months.



Hey EBK, good to see you over here. I have to agree with your assessment. They need to cook a little longer to be considered safe. The bunk prop was an honest, but very amateurish mistake. Looks like they are going private starting tomorrow, though, so maybe he's learning faster than most.


----------



## guchie (Apr 24, 2014)

Rumpy, I'm referring to the two 35lb plates.


----------

